# has anyone tried Anthem's ARC mic with REW



## lucky1

I have a mic that came with my Anthem AVM50V2 w/ARC. Has anyone tied to use the mic from ARC. I just sent an email to Antem to see if they can send me the cal file for the mic.


----------



## mechman

Did you hear back yet?


----------



## lucky1

I got back an email from Paradigm/Anthem the next daywith the CAL file for the mic.
I just hope this is the same file system that REW uses, otherwise, i'll have to buy a new mic (ECM8000 and the XENYX502).
Right now, i'm just in the process of getting all the gear together, and all at the same time, getting the materials for building the subs. I was going to build a *one box with 2- IXL18.2.2 with 2- Exodus 21*" passive radiators, but once I started calculating the wood (using 1" MDF, 2" thick for the speakers resides) I stopped before going too far (would have been tooooooooooo heavy) for me to move around (from the garage to the basement), so I decided to build 2 boxes....smart move but still heavy. the boxes will be outside dimenssions; 24W X 24D X 40H, inside 22W X 21D X 38H, which gives it an inside of 9.7cu/ft. ....this will go in the thread i started with same title hilighted in bold. more to come latter...


----------



## Tigger

lucky1 said:


> I got back an email from Paradigm/Anthem the next daywith the CAL file for the mic.
> ...


I'm interested to know how you make out with this. I have just discovered REW and I'm very intreseted.

I also have an Anthem with the supplied mic for calibration with ARC. I know that the mic ships with a calibration file specific to the mic for use with ARC Calibraion software. Is the file you received from Anthem different from the one that shipped with your mic?

Have you had any luck using the calibration file they sent with REW?

Thanks


----------



## lucky1

hey tigger
the file that Anthem sent me via email attachment is a "CAL file" and can't be opened, but they told me that it might work. i think that it should work with REW but i haven't tried it yet. i'm too busy with real life issues and building my subs. no time to start exploring REW program. i copied all REW tutorial files into M.S. Word so that i can read them easier at a later date. one word of advice...read, read, read again. i figure that if someone else can do it (make REW work), we can too!


----------



## Tigger

lucky1 said:


> hey tigger
> the file that Anthem sent me via email attachment is a "CAL file" and can't be opened, but they told me that it might work. i think that it should work with REW but i haven't tried it yet. i'm too busy with real life issues and building my subs. no time to start exploring REW program. i copied all REW tutorial files into M.S. Word so that i can read them easier at a later date. one word of advice...read, read, read again. i figure that if someone else can do it (make REW work), we can too!


Funny, I'm in a similar boat... I've begun to read the manual... and I'm currently working this week on building new front speakers and a new center channel!


----------



## JohnM

lucky1 said:


> i copied all REW tutorial files into M.S. Word so that i can read them easier at a later date.


There is also a PDF copy of the help files on the REW home page.


----------



## Tigger

Thanks John! I downloaded it last week and I'm slowly working my way through it  Wish I was a faster reader and had more time!


----------



## ManCave

Haven't had any problems with my MRX-700 calibration. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sfdoddsy

I've tried it, and attached how it compares to the new calibrated Umik USB mic from MiniDSP.

Unfortunately, the .cal file doesn't open in REW.


----------



## reinhold

Does anybody know if the anthem mic works with REW at this date?


----------



## lucky1

dear Reinhold, I did not try the Anthem's mic yet, but it does comes with it own calibration file, which is used by the Anthem's ARC program. To use it you would have to get that files out somehow.


----------



## reinhold

Thanks lucky1, I´ll try it.


----------



## lucky1

let me know if it works for you.
lucky1 :T


----------



## pingas6

Hi.

My mic arc not open .cal with REW.



Regards


----------



## Trnquill

The calibration file supplied with ARC M1 looks like a dBase file (file extension should be .dbf). There's tools to open this kind of files, it is quite common database file format. Unfortunately (or naturally) the file is password protected. So, getting to calibration data is not possible for Average Joe.

REW calibration file is simple text file with rows containing data for each frequency and correction amount (like "20 5.5" for +5.5dB correction at 20Hz and so on).

If you have calibrated microphone and ARC mic, you can use REW to generate calibration file for the ARC mic. This is done by making several sweep measurements with both microphones and then comparing the results in A/B mode. The result is calibration file for your uncalibrated microphone. I haven't tried this (yet) so I cannot give you any specifics.


----------

